# I am not impressed with my brand new G43



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I spent a bit of time and some ammo on my G43 today and though the jury is still out, it needs a bit of tuning. At 15 yards the gun shoots 5" below POA. The ammo is WWB 115 gr. FMJ. The trigger on this little sweet heart is particularly stiff and abrupt, and I know the cure for that. I am just thinking that it would be nice to not have to tune a new $500 gun. The reason that I own it is because the Ruger LC9s that I bought originally pooped the bed with a striker malfunction after 35 live rounds and some dry firing (per the MFG. instructions). I realize that it is not a target pistol, but it sure doesn't act like the little brother to my G19.

GW


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Maybe ya should have looked into the SigSauer P938....... Just saying.....


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your dissatisfaction, goldwing.

Perhaps it'll shoot closer to POA with different/hotter loads. 

I've been wanting one of these, but I really don't NEED it, so I've been waiting, and collecting info such as you posted.
Thanks for posting your experience, and if you try any other ammo, let us know how well and where it shoots for you.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

DJ Niner said:


> Sorry to hear of your dissatisfaction, goldwing.
> 
> Perhaps it'll shoot closer to POA with different/hotter loads.
> 
> ...


I have already researched trigger upgrades for the G43, and I am confident that with a $45 Ghost connector and a $.25 trigger job will make this gun a winner, I think that a quality gun, bought at a retail price should come out of the box kicking a$$. As always, if the dog won't hunt, I'll swap it for one that knows how.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If I remember correctly (which, at my age, is a sometime thing) heavier bullets hit higher, given the same aiming point.
Maybe that's all you need. Try 158gr loads, and see what happens.

I expect any properly zeroed pistol to shoot a little high high at 15 yards, not low.
That leads me to suspect bullet weight as the culprit.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

How light and short of a trigger pull do you want in a striker fired CCW pocket pistol with no external safety? Probably Glock's intention. 

Granted, we all have preferences, but I'd prefer a little heavier trigger as long as it broke clean and predictable w/o any major creep and wasn't too terribly heavy, lets say over 13 pounds. I'd just practice with it a little more, but again, I'm a DA/SA guy and have never shot a G43.

I'd bench the pistol before I did anything else. Generally Glocks are pretty on from the factory in my experience, probably the concieved heavier pull has the shooter pulling the pistol down before the shot I would believe. But if it shoots 5 inches low from the bench then on to sights or bullet weight.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If I remember correctly (which, at my age, is a sometime thing) heavier bullets hit higher, given the same aiming point.
> Maybe that's all you need. Try 158gr loads, and see what happens.
> 
> I expect any properly zeroed pistol to shoot a little high high at 15 yards, not low.
> That leads me to suspect bullet weight as the culprit.


I need to do more range time with the gun, but I shot it right after shooting my G19, and my Mark II Target which are both demonstrably to be tight on the ten ring. I don't want to carry a gun that makes me aim different from than guns that I know shoot straight. I will give it more time and boolits this weekend. I hope that it performs.

GW


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Here are the results of my last trip to the range with my G43. Target was set at 7 yards with rapid fire in strings of 5 rounds. In fairness my G43 has had some upgrades such as Taran Tactical plus 2 magazine base pad which not only gives me two more rounds but also a better grip, Talon grip, Truglo tritium/fiber optic sights, DPM recoil reduction system and a trigger job reducing trigger pull from 7.8 pounds to 5.7 pounds. In slow fire strings the G43 hits exactly where I aim. Great little gun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Goody for you, *sigmeister*, but you've left out the important information: What bullet weight, at what velocity?

Hey, *GW*: I hate to ask, but could your grip technique, and maybe your trigger technique, be at fault?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Goody for you, *sigmeister*, but you've left out the important information: What bullet weight, at what velocity?
> 
> Hey, *GW*: I hate to ask, but could your grip technique, and maybe your trigger technique, be at fault?


Of course it could! This is the first gun that I have had to shoot with my pinky finger doing nothing to support the gun. I will figure the gun out. It will perform like it should, I just need to take some time and it will be fine.

GW


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I have 400 to 500 rounds through my G43 now and the trigger has smoothed out some about 6 to 6.5 lbs with my crapy gauge. It is noticeably lighter than when the gun was new. I like the fact it is a little stiffer for such a small carry gun. It is still much lighter than any DA J-frame I've shot. I would definitely try to shoot from a rest. I see it as a close up and personal type gun but I bet it will do fine at 15 yards. I usually only put my targets out about 7 yards when I shoot mine. I find it easy to snap it left a little but I'm working on it. I think it is just a small light gun with a stiffer trigger than most are use to and it takes practice. Mine has also been 100% reliable.


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Goody for you, *sigmeister*, but you've left out the important information: What bullet weight, at what velocity?
> 
> Hey, *GW*: I hate to ask, but could your grip technique, and maybe your trigger technique, be at fault?


"Goody for you, sigmeister" Do I detect a note of sarcasm in your post? For what is worth the bullets used were factory new 124 grain. Sorry but I didn't check the velocity before I shot them.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Goldwing,

Your comments are reminiscent of mine when I bought the S&W Shield. I fired a lot of practice rounds and had similar results to yours, which I blamed on the trigger. I finally replaced the trigger with an Apex aluminum 'straight' trigger and installed the Apex sear kit. This corrected the problem I was having, by moving the break point and the finish point forward. This problem was apparently unique to people with big hands, or at least with a longer than average trigger finger. I spent about $140 on the upgrade, which put me in Glock 43 territory (price-wise), but decided to go that route, rather than gamble on the same problem with the Glock.

This doesn't help you, I know, but if Apex eventually makes this for your gun, it might be a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

sigmeister said:


> "Goody for you, sigmeister" Do I detect a note of sarcasm in your post?...


Nope.
Just an envious grin.

If GW is using 115gr bullets, and he switches to 124gr such as you used, it would help him bring his groups down to his point of aim.
However, he may be having grip and trigger problems too.


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Nope.
> Just an envious grin.
> 
> If GW is using 115gr bullets, and he switches to 124gr such as you used, it would help him bring his groups down to his point of aim.
> However, he may be having grip and trigger problems too.


Thanks. I like the 124gr 9mm must better than the 115r.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

steve m1911a1 said:


> nope.
> Just an envious grin.


glock envy???


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Nope.
> Just an envious grin.
> 
> If GW is using 115gr bullets, and he switches to 124gr such as you used, it would help him bring his groups down to his point of aim.
> However, he may be having grip and trigger problems too.


The groups are low, not high.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

goldwing said:


> The groups are low, not high.
> 
> GW


Yup. Got that.
I had an old-age brain burp, and wrote the wrong direction.
A heavier bullet will bring your groups _up_.

Old-Age Brain Burp: Coming soon, to a head near you. Just wait.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

rustygun said:


> glock envy???


When SailDesign was here, I might've admitted to, um, _pinnace_ envy.
But Glocks? Never.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> When SailDesign was here, I might've admitted to, um, _pinnace_ envy.
> But Glocks? Never.


I'm sure he will jump right back in to witness that confession!

GW


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Next time you shoot, try having someone load a magazine for you but sneak in one snap cap. When you squeeze the trigger on a dead round it can tell you a lot about your technique. With a smaller and lighter gun we sometimes unconsciously push forward when the trigger breaks to compensate for the recoil, which can cause groups to be low.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

joepeat said:


> Next time you shoot, try having someone load a magazine for you but sneak in one snap cap. When you squeeze the trigger on a dead round it can tell you a lot about your technique. With a smaller and lighter gun we sometimes unconsciously push forward when the trigger breaks to compensate for the recoil, which can cause groups to be low.


Thanks for the advice. I have practiced dry firing the gun with a Laserlyte training cartridge for hundreds and hundreds of shots since the other day at the range and my technique seems to be working better. I am ordering a Ghost connector for it tomorrow and will hit the range with it ASAP.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If I remember correctly (which, at my age, is a sometime thing) heavier bullets hit higher, given the same aiming point.
> Maybe that's all you need. Try 158gr loads, and see what happens.
> 
> I expect any properly zeroed pistol to shoot a little high high at 15 yards, not low.
> That leads me to suspect bullet weight as the culprit.


158 grain 9mm Luger? Did not know there was such a thing.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

berettatoter said:


> 158 grain 9mm Luger? Did not know there was such a thing.


One of many: Fiocchi Shooting Dynamics Ammo 9mm Luger 158 Grain Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a new connector on the way. The Talon grips also. Easy improvements that can be undone in a couple of minutes if necessary. I may shop for a favorite cartridge for it as well.:idea:

GW


----------



## djr46 (Apr 18, 2014)

G43
I bought a 43. I installed a Ghost 3.5 Edge connector. Nothing else. LOVE this pistol. Small, lightweight, dependable with all types of ammo that I've tried.
It's a Glock, as are the other 6 that I own. I will use it as a CCW and feel confident in that.
A "target" pistol, it's not, but it fills a void in my CCW area (normal CCW is 23 or 42 at times).

I wonder If we sometimes have unrealistic expectations from some pistols and fail to stop and think about "intended purposes".

My CCW training leads me to think that, for that purpose (CCW), hitting what you aim at (7-10yards) is plenty good.

Should I be invited to a 20yd plus shoot, I'd grab my 1911 and go from there.
DJ


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

djr46 said:


> G43
> I bought a 43. I installed a Ghost 3.5 Edge connector. Nothing else. LOVE this pistol. Small, lightweight, dependable with all types of ammo that I've tried.
> It's a Glock, as are the other 6 that I own. I will use it as a CCW and feel confident in that.
> A "target" pistol, it's not, but it fills a void in my CCW area (normal CCW is 23 or 42 at times).
> ...


The Ghost Edge connector is what I will have Friday in the mail. How do you like yours?

GW


----------



## djr46 (Apr 18, 2014)

Love it. Worked better in my 43 than my 42, But they are both really an improvement over the stock connector.
43 connector/Ghost is amazing and I'm thoroughly acquainted with 1911 Triggers....
You'll like the difference it makes in weight, over travel, and shoot ability of the 43.
I wonder why Glock doesn't use that connector to ship their pistols. They could, in my opinion, do themselves a lot of good, marketing and otherwise.
DJ


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Many shooters are not happy with Glock's latest. The same is true for other manufacturers. When costs are cut, quality usually suffers.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sometimes a gun that you can't shoot well ,,, is also exposing your technical faults


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Update: The Ghost 3.5 connector is in the G43 and makes the gun very manageable. My groups are a lot closer to POA and significantly tighter than with the stock connector. As I have mentioned before I am convinced of the value of dry fire practice using a laser cartridge. I think that the combination of the new connector and hundreds of rounds of dry fire have made me a much better shooter with this gun.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

goldwing said:


> Update: The Ghost 3.5 connector is in the G43 and makes the gun very manageable. My groups are a lot closer to POA and significantly tighter than with the stock connector. As I have mentioned before I am convinced of the value of dry fire practice using a laser cartridge. I think that the combination of the new connector and hundreds of rounds of dry fire have made me a much better shooter with this gun.
> 
> GW


Congrats on the new purchase . Dry firing is great practice , I do it all the time.

Joepeat brings up a good point in this thread. It may not apply to your situation , but is a common reaction. 
Good luck. 
:smt1099


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> One of many: Fiocchi Shooting Dynamics Ammo 9mm Luger 158 Grain Full Metal Jacket


Wow...learned something new. Thanks Steve! :smt1099


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Look at NDZ. Performance for your glock parts. I got all min there for my glock 30 and it's like a new girl friend. You just want to ride it all day and night!!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

I bought the G43 only afte r my summer carry had issues with misfeeding the last rounds of a magazine (and it turned out to be a magazine issue not a gun issue--that is another story though)> So I panicked and bought the G43 as a replacement. The G 43 takes some getting used to. I have big hands. It is a small gun and there is not a large enough extension( one that would add 3-4 rounds maybe?) yet.for close quarters defense--as in point and shoot--it will work well.

like you GF , I am getting use d to it slowly. it is my first SMALL(subcompact) gun. I am sure I will do better on the range with more time

one thing the G 43 is good for--making me appreciate my G19!!!LOL


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Update: All is well with the G43. I did shave a few thousandths of height off of the front sight which put my POA back to where I am accustomed with my other pistols. I can hit 5 plate strings on our steel plate challenge course without a reload the majority of the time.

The gun has been completely reliable and has earned a home in my rotation.

GW


----------



## PhillyCheese (Mar 6, 2011)

The G-43 is on my radar.
Thank you for this thread.


----------



## AJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I like Glocks. After putting different sights on both the 23 and 19-love em (maybe the 19 more)!!.....Wanted the G43- but after researching 9mm single stacks and- for the price- got the Taurus 709 slim 9mm.....After one month of ownership 300 rounds and 4 FTF....should have spent the extra and gone with a "43" or Walther or S&W Shield. You should be a proud G43 owner.


----------



## kramden (Dec 25, 2015)

My wife and I hit the range last week she was shooting her S&W Bodyguard and me with my new G43. Had a problem with the BG so I gave her my 43 and shot my G17. After a couple of clips she announced I want one of these instead. So gonna sell the BG and ordered another G43.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

Make sure you're gripping the gun hard, to avoid milking the trigger.

I was actually quite pleased with the G43 I rented and tested, but in the end, I decided to stay with Walther and order a PPS M2. You might take a look at the PPS M1 or M2.


----------



## kramden (Dec 25, 2015)

I recently got a G43 and really like it. My wife has an S&W Bodyguard with a trigger kit which she really likes. One day at the range she tried my new G43 and said, "I want one of these instead". So we have another on order.


----------



## rogerwilco (May 15, 2016)

I'm new to the forum but have had my G43 for a number of months. Over 500 rounds. Ghost Connector, grip sleeve, Pearce extension, Truglo sights. Tried all different weights of ammo and I still don't like it. Love my G34. Love shooting with a G17. But I'm going to trade in the G43. Shoot my PPK, BHP, SigP220 all well, but not the 43.

Sometimes they just don't fit.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have never shot the G43 yet. What about it seems to turn people off a little?


----------



## drec (Apr 23, 2016)

I have a Glock 43 and I'm having some of the same problems; which I don't seem to have with my bigger pistols (SARS B6 and B6P, RIA 1911 and Beretta 92FS). I was talking to one the guys at the range that I shoot at and he thought that it was my grip and technique. The thought is that I'm anticipating the recoil and pulling my hand to the left a little; which he said is fairly typical with a right handed shooter.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

berettatoter said:


> I have never shot the G43 yet. What about it seems to turn people off a little?


Personal opinion: I believe the trigger breaks too far back for people with large hands - something that has never been the case on other Glocks. I had this same problem with the S&W Shield, and corrected it with an Apex 'straight' trigger kit and a sear kit. I recently fired the modified Shield and a new G43 (belonging to a friend), side by side, and there was an obvious difference in how far back toward the grip that the trigger breaks. I had to modify my normal grip to even get close to the same accuracy as I was getting with the straight trigger Shield. My friend, who has much smaller hands, was also shooting my pistol a little better, too, but that may have simply been because of the lightened trigger.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

goldwing said:


> I spent a bit of time and some ammo on my G43 today and though the jury is still out, it needs a bit of tuning. At 15 yards the gun shoots 5" below POA. The ammo is WWB 115 gr. FMJ. The trigger on this little sweet heart is particularly stiff and abrupt, and I know the cure for that. I am just thinking that it would be nice to not have to tune a new $500 gun. The reason that I own it is because the Ruger LC9s that I bought originally pooped the bed with a striker malfunction after 35 live rounds and some dry firing (per the MFG. instructions). I realize that it is not a target pistol, but it sure doesn't act like the little brother to my G19.
> 
> GW


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

*New Glock 43 First Time Out*

First 24 shots from 7,10, and 15 yards from my new Glock 43. I was using Federal 115 grain and was very pleased with the results.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

While I was very impressed with the G43, I decided to go Walther PPS M2. Love that gun, that that's an admitted bias toward Walther (while conceding the CCP is a POS). I added Talon grips and it's perfect.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Bisley said:


> Personal opinion: I believe the trigger breaks too far back for people with large hands - something that has never been the case on other Glocks. I had this same problem with the S&W Shield, and corrected it with an Apex 'straight' trigger kit and a sear kit. I recently fired the modified Shield and a new G43 (belonging to a friend), side by side, and there was an obvious difference in how far back toward the grip that the trigger breaks. I had to modify my normal grip to even get close to the same accuracy as I was getting with the straight trigger Shield. My friend, who has much smaller hands, was also shooting my pistol a little better, too, but that may have simply been because of the lightened trigger.


I have not shot the Glock 43, as I stated before, but I own two 9mm Shields (one an older model and one just bought a month ago) and there is a difference between their triggers. My newer model has a much better trigger, so S&W must have done something there.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

berettatoter said:


> I have not shot the Glock 43, as I stated before, but I own two 9mm Shields (one an older model and one just bought a month ago) and there is a difference between their triggers. My newer model has a much better trigger, so S&W must have done something there.


I'm very glad to hear that. Having worked on the trigger mechanism several times, I know that they could easily have made the improvements at the factory, without a huge expenditure.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

The shorter grip on the 43 means you have to put your finger on the trigger the same way you do on your 19. Try it. A slimmer pistol, different hold? fwiw


----------



## Yotecallr (Aug 2, 2011)

You can buy a genuine Glock adjustabe sight for $22 shipped on Ebay.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

At a distance of under 21 feet the G43 will be accurate enough to do the job. Same for those little J-frames with their long heavy trigger pull. They are point blank personal protection weapons that are easy to conceal and carry. Hence the term "bellyguns". You pull it out and give em' a belly full of lead. That's pretty much what this gun's intended purpose is. Of course depending on extenuating circumstances anything greater than 15 yards and you may have some splainin' to do.


----------

